# Ecran bleu au redémarrage boot camp



## Peka (12 Décembre 2016)

Bonjour, iMac i5-2,8GHZ-Sierra
Installation Windows 10 avec boot camp, au redémarrage ... écran bleu de la mort "your PC needs to be repaired" .
J'ai essayé en créant une partition Fat 32, puis en démarrant sur clé USB, comme pour installer Linux et crack l'écran bleu "Your PC ..." ?
Impossible d'installer Windows 10 !
Quelqu'un connaît le problème ?
Merci
Peka


----------



## Peka (13 Décembre 2016)

*Note de la modération :* j'ai modifié le lien de ton image qui n'apparaissait pas


----------



## Peka (31 Décembre 2016)

Bonjour, je clôture, ce monologue ici. J'ai installé windows avec vmware , cela me convient amplement.
Merci a DarkOrange pour l'image .
Peka


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (31 Décembre 2016)

Salut

As-tu récupéré l'espace occupé par bootcamp?
Que renvoie dans le terminal un :
*diskutil list*


----------



## Peka (31 Décembre 2016)

Oui, supprimé la partition Boot Camp, 
        installé Ubuntu et windows en virtuel
Mac-de-Pierre:~ pierrekerckaert$ diskutil list

/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0

   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1

   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            855.5 GB   disk0s2

   3:       Microsoft Basic Data                         23.3 GB    disk0s3

   4:       Microsoft Basic Data                         120.8 GB   disk0s4


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (31 Décembre 2016)

Peka a dit:


> Oui, supprimé la partition Boot Camp,
> installé Ubuntu et windows en virtuel
> Mac-de-Pierre:~ pierrekerckaert$ diskutil list
> 
> ...


A priori tes partitions Windows sont toujours là.


----------



## Peka (31 Décembre 2016)

Non, les microsoft basic data , je les aies crées en ms dos pour installer Ubuntu


----------



## macomaniac (31 Décembre 2016)

Salut *Peka*

note que la partition de secours *Recovery HD* (*650 Mo*) qui devrait occuper la place actuelle n°*3* ainsi :

```
3:    Apple_Boot Recovery HD     650.0 MB   disk0s3
```
 brille par son absence dans ton tableau de partitionnement (elle a dû être accidentellement supprimée à un moment de tes opérations sur les partitions).


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (31 Décembre 2016)

Peka a dit:


> Non, les microsoft basic data , je les aies crées en ms dos pour installer Ubuntu


Je croyais que tu avais installé Ubuntu sous Vmware ?


----------



## Peka (31 Décembre 2016)

Non, seulement windows qui n'a pas pu être installé via Boot camp


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (31 Décembre 2016)

Peka a dit:


> Non, seulement windows qui n'a pas pu être installé via Boot camp


OK.


----------

